

Ask YC: Examples of freemium companies that did not work? - iseff

After the recent discussion on the freemium "business model", I'm doing some research (for a future blog post as well as just personal interest) into what makes companies successful or not using freemium.<p>The funny thing: though it's very easy to find companies that use freemium successfully, it's much more difficult to find companies that failed.<p>Does anyone have examples of companies that failed trying to use freemium and either died completely or switched to another (more or less successful) model?
======
iseff
P.S. One of the ones that I do have on my list of companies that failed is The
New York Times and its TimesSelect program.

